# PHONE PREPARATION KIT - AUDI TT 2001 BAM 225



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi,

I have an Audi TT 2001 BAM 225 hp
I was trying to find a solution so as to play music via an aftermarket bluetooth adapter at my Concert 1 (not Bose stickers anywhere...), until someone told me that since my car has the Phone Preparation Kit i have bluetooth.
Could you please provide with some help?

I thought the black sharp on top had to do with FM antenna, now if i am not wrong, i think it's the cellular antenna.









Also, at the gear shift there is installed the phone preparation kit/cradle









Although the rear console cover does not have any slot for cellular, below that i can see the port for the (Cullmann?) Motorola phone (?). btw, how is this port called?
is there any adapter for iPhone?

















On the dashport, is this a Microphone? Car audio is not Bose system









Behind the Concert 1 headunit, i could see a cable running to "Mute" on the Telephone connection (the big read connector) (sorry no photo on that one)

My questions are:
1) Is there any way to connect iPhone so as to charge it through rear console port?
2) how is the port at the rear console cover called? MMI? AMI? or.... ?
3) Is the phone preparation kit a bluetooth?
4) On dashboard, (above photo), is this a Microphone?
5) Can i play music through iPhone via phone preparation bluetooth?
6) Can i call/speak through this phone preparation system?
7) Is there any cradle for iPhone 6 Plus?

Thank you!
PS I did my search (again), but didnt find answers to all above?


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, it looks like you have a genuine Audi telephone kit which was a VERY exspensive option and is hard wired to the car and not bluetooth. the cradle for the phone is missing ,which plugs into the socket behind handbrake lever that you are holding in the pic,and was made for Motorola phone I believe so dont know if other adapters are available,with the phone technology having moved on there may be better/cheaper options worth looking at. hope that helps with some of your questions,


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

No factory fit Bluetooth on MK1 support MP3 playback, as far as I am aware (edit - not even sure if there was a bluetooth option - may only have been hardwired as LesRSV says). Only mono audio audio input is provided to headunits for phone calls.
MK2 with RNS-E and factory Bluetooth can't do it either.



> 4) On dashboard, (above photo), is this a Microphone?


Yes, that is where the factory fit microphone goes.
Although all MK1s have the grille in the cluster, it is hard to tell what is actually behind it.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

LesRSV said:


> the cradle for the phone is missing ,which plugs into the socket behind handbrake lever that you are holding in the pic












number 2 i have it but i removed it since it was rattling and 1 clip (out of 3) was broken (btw i'm looking for a replacement just in case)
number 3 i don't have

however there is no hole/slot at the rear console cover so as the cradle/cable could fit



pcbbc said:


> No factory fit Bluetooth on MK1 support MP3 playback, as far as I am aware (edit - not even sure if there was a bluetooth option - may only have been hardwired as LesRSV says).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Is there any way to find out if there is mic behind without ripping the dashboard out? Also, if i use another bluetooth adaptor (such as Dension BT Lite) any idea how can i use this microphone (provided there is one)

2) Thank you both LeeRSV and pcbbc. so no bluetooth? can i play music through cable or was this cable only for calls?
Also, any idea if there any adapter for this port or how is this port called?

Do you think that this prep phone is...useless nowadays?
I bought the car only 1 month and i'm trying to find out what is going on with the car


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

napostolidis said:


> 1) Is there any way to find out if there is mic behind without ripping the dashboard out? Also, if i use another bluetooth adaptor (such as Dension BT Lite) any idea how can i use this microphone (provided there is one)


Perhaps if you shine a bright light through the grille it may be obvious? The factory mic is rectangular and fills the whole area behing the cutout. Otherwise void behind dash should be visible.

I think re-purposing mic may be difficult as you will need to find and break into wiring harness somewhere. Sorry, no direct experience of factory phone prep install to say where that would be possible. Also Audi mic may not have same characteristics as the Denison unit is expecting, so may not be ideal.



> 2) Thank you both LeeRSV and pcbbc. so no bluetooth? can i play music through cable or was this cable only for calls?
> Also, any idea if there any adapter for this port or how is this port called?


Any carkit audio input to stereo from existing wiring will be mono only. Therefore (even if bodged up to accept a permanent line input from an audio device) isn't suited for quality music playback.



> Do you think that this prep phone is...useless nowadays?


Fairly much I think. Replacing with an aftermarket Bluetooth adapter that can provide A2DP playback via the headunit CD input, or completely replacing headunit with newer model, are your best options.

Note that aftermarket headunit choice is restricted if you still want the silver TT flap to close.


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

pcbbc said:


> Do you think that this prep phone is...useless nowadays?


Sorry to say,but yes it's really now obsolete. Even if you had the cradle for the phone (No3 in diag) you would still need specific Motorola phone for it to work and even then it only makes/takes phone calls which is not what you are really looking for


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I had/have a mobile phone in the late 90's,which was about the size and weight of a hand grenade.
The connector on it is the same design as my "prep kit" socket ,(mine came with the same prep kit).
Its only nostalgia value  ,tho maybe when the TT's do really become collectors items [smiley=book2.gif] ...but I wont hold my breath.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

I thought the grille on the dash was for the sounder for the various alerts from the dash when it's icy or washer fluid is low etc.
I bought one of these recently as I have removed all the BOSE amp and rear speakers to reduce weight.
When I ordered mine they were £86 so looks like the price has increased a little in the last few weeks.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-MEX-N60 ... 1439455758?
Comes with a DAB aerial and mine is a Halfords return . Came in the original box with all original parts and a DAB aerial and microphone. Bluetooth to the phone to make and receive calls as well as USB, CD and a DAB radio.
You can stream music from your phone as well. Brings the TT upto date.
You can alter the colour of the displays and buttons to match any colour you want so will match with the red of the OE displays if that is what you want.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought the grill on the dash was something to do with the climate control ?


----------



## mgrallan (May 18, 2017)

I actually bought this 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/USB-Adapto...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7C3G27SR2PZP6QHF8DGE
It connects into the back of the head unit (cd changer) and with a 30pin to lightning adapter connected to a brodit phone holder and mount works perfectly and charges at the same time.
I also use a magnetic mount between the air vents and can stream using bluetooth so any other smartphone can connect. 
Ithas a mic so you can make and receive phone calls hands free.
The only downside is you lose access to the CD Changer if you have one installed.
I haven't had any issues and it has been very reliable which is not bad for the price.
I just wish this had been around when I had my previous MK1


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Replacing with an aftermarket Bluetooth adapter that can provide A2DP playback via the headunit CD input, or completely replacing headunit with newer model, are your best options.
> 
> Note that aftermarket headunit choice is restricted if you still want the silver TT flap to close.





desertstorm said:


> Brings the TT upto date.


Totally agree with you! However I bought the car only 1 month ago, it had a Sony CD headunit (TT flat was closing) but I prefer the OEM look so I bought the Concert 1 from eBay.



mgrallan said:


> I actually bought this
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/USB-Adapto...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7C3G27SR2PZP6QHF8DGE


I would prefer not to have any cables around. I've seen at youtube some videos how to hide the Mic and the bluetooth, if i think/find a way to do so in my TT will give it a go. Either the one you suggest or the Dension BT Lite

I bought this one but not fully working. Product had an issue and was not playing when engine on, but only when i turned the key one click (battery on). So awaiting their update when they fix it. I have no CD changer.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetooth-Au ... SwqklZgyP9

Then i'm thinking at the end to remove the factory...steel construction and close it with following item #4 (if i manage to find them...)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

black9146 said:


> I thought the grill on the dash was something to do with the climate control ?


No, there's nothing behind this grille on a non-phone prep build:









But it is exactly the correct size recess for the Audi rectangular mic:









Perhaps you are confused with the similar grille above the climate control (which I believe does measure cabin temperature)?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> But it is exactly the correct size recess for the Audi rectangular mic:


do you know the part number for the Audi TT mk1 microphone? i know not so easy to find but just in case
thank you


----------



## CoppullTT (Apr 17, 2015)

napostolidis said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > Replacing with an aftermarket Bluetooth adapter that can provide A2DP playback via the headunit CD input, or completely replacing headunit with newer model, are your best options.
> ...


I had a Dension BT Lite on an Alfa, it was utter garbage. When it borked after a call (which it did 3 out 4 times) when driving, the only way to get it sensible again was to unplug the main connecter, thus cycling power, or to pull over and turn the car off an on again to cycle power - hardly convenient. It also used a horibble UI via buttons on the original head unit.

I am using a Kenwood 73DAB BT HU in my TT, it is great and the flap closes.


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, found this on one of Hoggy's usefull links- Nemiga.com-
part No seems to be 8N0060373a  (No19)


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

wow, thank you!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

napostolidis said:


> wow, thank you!


When I did my Bluetooth install for my RNS-E backport I used an equivalent part:
8L2 862 373
Was easier to source and fits the TT 8N recess.
My guess is you already have the mic installed though, as you have the factory phone prep?


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, bit of an afterthought but according to Bentley manual, the coupe has the telephone mic in the interior light cluster and the roadster is in the dashpod. Think it would be easier to check the interior light location rather than pulling dashpod out,and as pcbbc says you probably have it fitted already


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the grill on the dash was something to do with the climate control ?
> ...


got i new headlining roof interior since previous was in bad condition.
i realised that on the back side, there is a gap for... microphone maybe???


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the grill on the dash was something to do with the climate control ?
> ...


Everyday's a school day :lol:


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

got i new headlining roof interior since previous was in bad condition.
i realised that on the back side, there is a gap for... microphone maybe???
View attachment 1


[/quote]


LesRSV said:


> Hi, according to Bentley manual, the coupe has the telephone mic in the interior light cluster


Hi,perhaps the Bentley manual is correct then ?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

LesRSV said:


> Hi,perhaps the Bentley manual is correct then ?


could be...
Is this called alarm movement detector? is normally something in there? any sensor or...?


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, this may help









8 microphone for hands- free device, for vehicles with telephone, see illustration:	035-055


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

could you please send as well the product ID that correspond to each number as well? would be very helpful if you could
is there any explanation what is what in this graph?


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

8N0951285B bracket, signal horn, F >> 8N-3-050 000 ;;1	
(1)	8N0951285C bracket, for horn, F 8N-4-000 001>> ;;1	
2	8N0919238 warning lamp 1	
2A	1T0919242 guide sleeve 1	
1T0919242 9B9 satin black 
2A	1H0919242 guide sleeve 1	
1H0919242 01C satin black 
3	6N0951101H signal horn, modify in workshop 1	PR-9V7,9V3
3	6N0951101 signal horn, modify in workshop 1	PR-9V7,9V3
3	191951113B signal horn, modify in workshop 1	PR-9V7,9V3
3A	8L0951605 alarm horn, for anti-theft alarm system, F >> 8N-3-050 000 ;;1	PR-7AH
3A	8L0951605A alarm horn, for anti-theft alarm system, also use:, F >> 8N-3-050 000	8N0 951 285 C, N 104 355 07	;;;;1	PR-7AH
3A	8L0951605A alarm horn, for anti-theft alarm system, F 8N-4-000 001>> ;;1	PR-7AH
3D	N 01508213 hexagon collar nut, F >> 8N-3-050 000	M6	;1	PR-7AH
3D	N 0150825 hexagon collar nut, F >> 8N-3-050 000	M6	;1	PR-7AH
3D	N 10435507 hexagon collar nut self-locking, F 8N-4-000 001>>	M8	;;1	PR-7AH
3D	N 10435503 hexagon collar nut self-locking, F 8N-4-000 001>>	M8	;;1	PR-7AH
(4)	8N8951177A movement detector 1	COUPE
8N8951177A 6PS soul (black)	-JN,JS,JX,TE,, JV,JY,JQ,TC,, TT,TU,TV,TW,, TX,TK,TL 
8N8951177A 9MS feather (grey)	-JL,JQ 
4A	8N7951177 movement detector 1	ROADSTER
4B	N 90175205 hexagon collar nut	M6	3	ROADSTER
4B	N 90175203 hexagon collar nut	M6	3	ROADSTER
(5)	8N8951299A dummy cover 1	COUPE
8N8951299A 6PS soul (black)	-JN,JS,JX,TE,, JV,JY,JQ,TC,, TT,TU,TV,TW,, TX,TK,TL 
8N8951299A 9MS feather (grey)	-JQ,JL 
6 push button, see illustration:	941-090 
7 control unit for central locking, and, anti-theft alarm system, see illustration:	907-000 
8 microphone for hands- free device, for vehicles with telephone, see illustration:	035-055 
9	N 10017304 hexagon collar nut	M5	2	
9	N 10017303 hexagon collar nut	M5	2	
10 no replacement part 
11	111821145 hexagon bolt	M8X18	1	
11	N 01023911 hexagon bolt	M8X18	1	
this is legend for above diag. Les


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

napostolidis said:


> LesRSV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,perhaps the Bentley manual is correct then ?
> ...


That is a location for an OE mic - I retro fitted mine there and channeled the wiring down the A pillar. Heres a pic and link to my thread were the installation is covered. Its the best location as its centrally located.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=959610&p=6864673#p6864673

IMG_6646 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

DC240S said:


> That is a location for an OE mic - I retro fitted mine there and channeled the wiring down the A pillar. Heres a pic and link to my thread were the installation is covered. Its the best location as its centrally located.
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=959610&p=6864673#p6864673


I had checked this thread, because your Quattro Sport is really nice, but i missed this bluetooth/microphone bit.
What microphone are you using?
Is the call quality good?


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

napostolidis said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> > That is a location for an OE mic - I retro fitted mine there and channeled the wiring down the A pillar. Heres a pic and link to my thread were the installation is covered. Its the best location as its centrally located.
> ...


It was a couple of years ago and I no longer have the link - however it was this type and £28

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kufatec-Fisco ... SwR0JUUimz

Sound quality is perfect.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you.
Found the following

1) https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/fiscon-b ... rior-light
2) https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/fiscon-b ... rior-light
3) https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/special- ... s-free-kit

the 3rd one i have idea where i can connect it though!


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

napostolidis said:


> Thank you.
> Found the following
> 
> 1) https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/fiscon-b ... rior-light
> ...


kufatec is also the brand I used.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kufatec-Fisco ... SwR0JUUimz


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

wanted to keep an old-school design, i ordered a Nokia cradle (to use it with an old cellphone or...at least try to)

Has anyone used this phone-prep-kit? :?:










i tend to believe that there is no microphone installed in the car for the (Generation 1) cable-connect preparation kit (PR-9ZW) and the audio input is coming from cellphone's microphone. :!: 
While on next Generation preparation kit, the Bluetooth one, that is mounted on the dash there is a microphone installed in the dome light/grill.

Also, i found this, not sure how accurate it is..check last 4 pages
http://audienthusiasts.com/Downloads/au ... _Guide.pdf

Any info/advice is appreciated!


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

I found an old phone, i bought an adapter.
Everytime i plug the phone i see the "TELEFON" on Concert 1 and then everything stucks... i can't control stereo and no sound from radio/speakers/during phone.
Any idea please??

EDIT: maybe any change through VAGCOM ? Does any have the manual for Module 77 in VAGCOM for an Audi TT mk1 please?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

napostolidis said:


> I found an old phone, i bought an adapter.
> Everytime i plug the phone i see the "TELEFON" on Concert 1 and then everything stucks... i can't control stereo and no sound from radio/speakers/during phone.
> Any idea please??
> 
> EDIT: maybe any change through VAGCOM ? Does any have the manual for Module 77 in VAGCOM for an Audi TT mk1 please?


found the below...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... neration_I
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... eration_II

i guess that Concert 1 goes under Radio Generation 1. Is there any way/soft coding to activate all the below

*coupe (front and rear speakers) + NON bose + Telephone + CD Changer
*
also i played around with some soft coding and now radio RDS doesn't appear on dashboard...


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Does anyone know what the screw size/type for number 4 on the image below?
I have to get an angled-screw-driver.

Made my decision... i will finally remove it


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Yours is the early phone prep fitment.

My 2005 has factory phone prep and Bose, but mine has a chunky pig-ugly bracket on the dash that was redundant and my roof antenna had the cover missing and was damaged due to UV embrittlement. My car does have Bluetooth but it is not A2DP compliant so calls only, no music streaming.

I replaced the antenna and fitted the correct UV resistant protective cap, and bought the modular audi phone cradle for my iphone 6 which is basically a charging cradle with antenna connection. All very expensive and not needed save for cosmetic improvement.

Call quality and reception are perfect via bluetooth, but I have also fitted an anycar unit in place of the CD changer (located into the glovebox) for music streaming via sd card/usb/a2dp.

I was told by anycar that I could use the audi bluetooth for calls and simultaneously use anycar bluetooth for music but sadly I haven't managed to so far.

If anyone else knows a way to dual-bluetooth an iphone 6 for calls and music, I'd be grateful for advice.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I've got an anycar link 1080B, and it supports calls and music, but the music has to be from phone, not SD Card or AM/FM. Maybe this is what they mean? If I need calls or nav (Waze) and live radio, I just stream the station I want via UK Radio Player app. Mac.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

napostolidis said:


> Does anyone know what the screw size/type for number 4 on the image below?
> I have to get an angled-screw-driver.
> 
> Made my decision... i will finally remove it


I want to remove the phone prep kit but I didn't know what screw-driver i had to buy as it's very narrow and can't see.
Finally found it and it's this one

4) N 10490101	hexagon socket flat head bolt	5X25


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

napostolidis said:


> I found an old phone, i bought an adapter.
> Everytime i plug the phone i see the "TELEFON" on Concert 1 and then everything stucks... i can't control stereo and no sound from radio/speakers/during phone.
> Any idea please??
> 
> EDIT: maybe any change through VAGCOM ? Does any have the manual for Module 77 in VAGCOM for an Audi TT mk1 please?


hi

maybe the fact that i have removed the Aerial Adaptor Amplified plays any role ...?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

PlasticMac said:


> I've got an anycar link 1080B, and it supports calls and music, but the music has to be from phone, not SD Card or AM/FM. Maybe this is what they mean? If I need calls or nav (Waze) and live radio, I just stream the station I want via UK Radio Player app. Mac.


Odd Mac, my 1080B plays music quite happily from a 32GB class 10 microSD card in an SD adapter ? I decided to use an SD card for music instead of streaming it via Bluetooth A2DP and just use the standard Audi phone prep for calls (which mutes music during calls from whatever source anyway).

Did you have the files saved in .mp3/.wma format? I believe these are the only audio files it can read, and not .wav files.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Pukmeister said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an anycar link 1080B, and it supports calls and music, but the music has to be from phone, not SD Card or AM/FM. Maybe this is what they mean? If I need calls or nav (Waze) and live radio, I just stream the station I want via UK Radio Player app. Mac.
> ...


My AnyCarLink plays from all sources, inc SD Card, BUT, when running Waze for navigation, the Waze voice announcements will only overide the music if the source is the phone (via Bluetooth). Mac


----------

